#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ruckus Wireless >  >  Hot Spot AP Ruckus 7341

## Dimas Souza

Senhores boa noite, preciso configurar o HotSpot no AP Ruckus 7341, alguém poderia orientar quanto a esta configuração?Muito obrigado.

----------


## alefd

> Senhores boa noite, preciso configurar o HotSpot no AP Ruckus 7341, alguém poderia orientar quanto a esta configuração?Muito obrigado.


Vc tem a controladora ?

----------


## alefd

Configuração com a controladora, segue o pdf. 
http://c541678.r78.cf2.rackcdn.com/a...note-wispr.pdf 

Sem controladora, vc pode colocar uma RB e configurar um captive portal no mikrotik, ou configura um PC com o pfsense e captive portal.

----------


## alefd

Qualquer coisa [email protected] ou skype: [email protected] .

----------

